# Sago Palms



## daveyclimber (Feb 15, 2004)

I have a customer with two large sago palms . They are interested in finding a broker that will give a good price for them as it seems there is a large demand for them in So. Cal . These two palms are healthy , approx 11ft tall and have around a 12ft spreaqd with multiple crowns . Any ideas or info would be greatly appreciated


----------

